# 14 point killed in portage county



## critter (Jun 29, 2007)

Second time in my stand shot this 14 point , using horton crossbow


----------



## critter (Jun 29, 2007)

shot this buck and next night i saw one quite a bit bigger


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats! I have mixed emotions about taking a buck so early in the season, but I don't typically have to worry about that!

That is a nice buck Critter and I'm sure you are pleased. Seeing the larger buck is just part of hunting - I know this has happened to everybody that hunts long enough (in a one buck state anyway).

Time to hunt some skinheads!!


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

NICE buck!


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

nice buck critter.. now its time to fill the freezer with some nice doe


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

very nice as well as the one on the wall behind it. if you want i'll come and take of the other one for ya!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Good job critter! Nice buck!


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

Awesome job right there. well done


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

great job nice buck


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice.. what did it score?


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

That deer has a really nice spread. Good job and congrats.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Great buck!!


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

WOW! Congratulations!


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

congragulations! nice buck


----------



## critter (Jun 29, 2007)

I have never tried to score or even know much about it. A few of my buddies guestimated 125-135 ,anyone have any guesses. It does have 2 split brow tines and has 2 roughly 1'' stickers , thanks chris


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

critter said:


> I have never tried to score or even know much about it. A few of my buddies guestimated 125-135 ,anyone have any guesses. It does have 2 split brow tines and has 2 roughly 1'' stickers , thanks chris


I would say your buddies are pretty close on their guess.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I'd agree with bkr that your buddies have the right range. Pictures are tough, but I got 134 inches gross with a quick GUESStimate.

If you don't want to spend the money for a full mount, that one would sure look good euro-style too! I did my last buck like that and I get a lot of compliments on the looks.


----------



## critter (Jun 29, 2007)

thanks for the guestimates, ya i already took it taxidermy , gonna try the sneek mount slightly turned to right to show off split brow tines a bit


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

I like the split brows, good job


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats!...great buck!


----------

